# Grand Canyon advice



## Debbie118 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am interested in visiting the Grand Canyon next summer.  I would like to use a large resort as a base and then spend a night or two at the Grand Canyon.  Can anyone give me suggestions on where to stay?  Is the Westin Kierland too far?  Thanks!


----------



## mshatty (Jul 5, 2006)

Debbie,

Fairfield Flagstaff may be the closest to the South Rim of the Grand Canyon.  It has good reviews here on TUG.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think you'd enjoy staying in Sedona more than Flagstaff.  The drive to the canyon doesn't take much longer from Sedona, and Sedona is absolutely beautiful.

Be sure to make your reservations now for lodging in the canyon; a year in advance is not too much.  You can always cancel them if you change your mind, but you may not be able to get what you want if you wait much later.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 6, 2006)

When we made the trip, we used Scottdale as the base. We left Scottsdale early on our checkout morning and went to Sedona to spend the day. While it is definitely beautiful, there didn't seem to be much to do there (at least from my standpoint). We spent a night in Sedona then went on the the Canyon early the next morning. We spent 2 nights on the rim, and drove back to Phoenix the next day to catch our return flight home. It is about a 5 hour drive from Phoenix to the south rim.

I like to stay active on vacation, and the Phoenix/Scottsdale area is much more active than the Sedona area. Then again, Vegas is only about 5 1/2 hours to the south rim. If you don't mind the drive, either is a good option.


----------



## MattQ (Jul 6, 2006)

We used Sedona as our base and it was great!  Take the Broken Arrow Pink Jeep Tour!  Sedona is so beautiful and was the highlight of our trip.

Have a great time!


----------



## Gracey (Jul 6, 2006)

Debbie, sorry I don't mean to hijack your thread.  We'll be going to sedona over the 4th of july next year and will be visiting the grand canyon for the first time.  Should we take the train, a bus tour, or do you you recommend spending the night to actually relax and see either the sunset or sunrise.  I am open to just about anything.

Thanks, Laurie


----------



## Debbie118 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I am still undecided, but I appreciate all of the advice!  Laurie, no problem! I will be curious to see what else "tuggers" have to say!

Debbie


----------



## senorak (Jul 7, 2006)

Laurie-  we are staying in Sedona this Aug....and have opted to stay overnight at the GC....for just the reasons you mentioned (seeing sunset and sunrise).  We made reservations almost a year in advance...and are staying at "El Tovar".  This will be our first trip to the Sedona area (tho I have seen the Grand Canyon while "passing through" on a trip out west w/ friends...many years ago).

DEB


----------



## Gracey (Jul 7, 2006)

DEB, please be sure to post back and let me know how trip went :whoopie: 
I will be staying in Sedona for the first time also, at Sedona Springs.  The heat doesn't bother daughter or myself just hoping my husband doesn't "wilt"
really looking forward to visiting this area and seeing the Grand Canyon!  I was thinking about staying overnight at the Kachina and getting a partial canyon view and eating dinner at the El Tovar.  I know I need to firm up plans soon seeing things get booked about a year out.  Enjoy your trip!!

Laurie


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 7, 2006)

We were in Sedona in June, stayed at Arroyo Roble.  We loveded the resort. Actually it felt cooler there then here in Houston.  We took the Great Venture Bus Sunset Tour includes dinner at the rim. 

Hop's Pics:  http://photos.yahoo.com/hophop4
albums:  Arroyo Roble and Sedona/Grand Canyon


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Laurie, I think your plan is a great one.  I'm one of the people who would rather be in Kachina with a view of the canyon than in El Tovar, which sits so that very few rooms have a view.  I've stayed in El Tovar three different times:  once in an o.k. room, once in a not o.k. room, and once in a truly horrible little room in the basement that literally had no place to open the suitcase except to put it on the bed, and the person against the wall had to crawl into the bed from the foot of the bed.  The bathroom matched the room in spaciousness.  I like dining at El Tovar, but I'll never stay there again.


----------



## Gracey (Jul 9, 2006)

I actually got the idea for staying at the Kachina from another tugger on an earlier thread about the grand canyon (can't locate it now) or I would have never known about that hotel and it seems El Tovar is so well known among tuggers so I will at least have to eat there!
Hop, thanks for posting the pictures they look great!  I was following a couple of your earlier postings about your trip sounds like you had a great time.

Thanks, Laurie


----------



## senorak (Jul 11, 2006)

I had originally wanted to stay in Kachina...but w/ 5 people, the rep told me I would need to book 2 rooms.  So, we decided on "El Tovar".  We have a "2 Queen suite" booked.

DEB


----------



## maryk (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures of Arroyo Roble.  We are staying there  next June and I have been a bit worried about the place.  But it looks great.

As for Kachina at GC.  Do all the rooms have a view of the canyon or just some?  Is it near El Travar?

Thanks for all the useful info


----------



## RDB (Jul 23, 2006)

Debbie118 said:
			
		

> I am interested in visiting the Grand Canyon next summer.  I would like to use a large resort as a base and then spend a night or two at the Grand Canyon.  Can anyone give me suggestions on where to stay?  Is the Westin Kierland too far?  Thanks!



Check these for Sedona:

http://www.ilxresorts.com/resort/los_abrigados_resort_spa.php

http://www.enchantmentresort.com/


Have you considered Page, AZ? 

Maybe a houseboat vacation on Lake Powell?


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Half the rooms at Kachina have a canyon view.  It's right next to El Tovar.


----------



## dcire (Oct 5, 2006)

*accomodations at the GC*

Anyone have any experience staying at any of the lodges such as Bright Angel?


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Have not stayed at the GC but...  Two years ago we did an Elderhostel and stayed near Williams AZ.  We took the train to the rim as part of the program and it was great.  We avoided the traffic which can be a pain at times. If you have extra time I think you can arrange to park near the train station in Williams and use the train to and from your stay in the park.  At any rate have a fun trip.

Abaco-Bob


----------



## rubycat33 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Train to Grand Canyon from Williams*

Tell me more about a train from Williams to the Grand Canyon.  We are heading to that area from Las Vegas, and that has not turned up as a tourist option.
Thx


----------



## Gracey (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's some info:

http://www.greatventures.com/grandcanyonrailway.htm


----------



## Laurie (Oct 6, 2006)

Debbie, 

Another idea would be a resort in St. George or Brian Head UT, to tour Utah parks (what month? Summer could be hot for Zion but great for higher-elevation Utah parks), and then 2 nights in a North Rim cabin. North Rim was less crowded and just as spectacular. Cabins are rustic but charming 1-room sleep 4, some very close to the rim as ours was, and we also loved hanging out at the big lodge on the rim just a short walk away.

We once combined a St George wk + 2 nights at North Rim + 2 nights near Page AZ for Lake Powell and the famous slot canyon nearby.


----------



## PStreet1 (Oct 6, 2006)

My preference for enjoying the canyon is to stay in Sedona, as others have mentioned, and spend one night at the canyon.  I, like an earlier poster, prefer Kachina.  I've stayed in El Tovar 3 times:  once in an o.k. room, once in a marginal room, and once in a perfectly horrible room in the basement.  The basement room was so small it was impossible to get on one side of the bed (because it was against the wall), and the bathroom, literally, had room to stand in front of the sink--period.  But I digress.  Kachina is modern and 1/2 the rooms face the canyon, which for me, is what you're there for.  Definitely experience sunset and sunrise.  Plan on dining at El Tovar; they keep a sunset timetable right by the reservation desk and will work with you for a table around the sunset.  If you are dining AT sunset, they ring a chime and people go out to view it while the next course is being held until after sunset--nice  (or at any rate they used to).

For me, the train ride is a waste.  There really isn't anything to see until you get to the canyon so they stage a kind of corny wild west show on the way.  There isn't anything in Williams except the train.........  I'd just drive for myself, get a good guidebook at the bookstore, and enjoy the canyon.

Sedona is wonderful!  The best place, in my opinion, for enjoying sunset is on top of Airport Mesa (there's an easily accessible vortex site right off the road on the way.  Tourists and locals alike go to the top for the view.  Sedona has great Native American ruins, good restaurants--and it's one of the most beautiful spots in the world, imho.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 10, 2006)

We went to the Grand Canyon but didnt stay overnight.  That is a great idea.  We stayed at the Fairfield Flagstaff.  Good resort, not great.  But in a Great central location.  There are many things to see in the area.  Flagstaff is a little closer than others.  Like Walnut Creek Canyon and Painted Desert,  Oak Creek Canyon and Slide Rock is on 89a between Flagstaff and Sedona so thats in the middle. Sedona is prettier but its also has more traffic and congestion. Either area would be great.  I guess it would be which place you can trade into.  

Either way, you cant go wrong.


----------



## Dustijam (Oct 10, 2006)

*Love the area!*

The travel distance from Sedona to Flagstaff is about 30 minutes, that is, going up the “S" curves of 89A, past the Oak Creek Canyon Vista.  So doing the Grand Canyon from either is no big difference.  (GC is 80 miles from Flagstaff)

But once you’ve seen the Grand Canyon (with several tens of thousands of your best friends) what else do you like to do?   (no joke about the tens of thousands – GC gets 5 million visitors a year, 90% go to the South rim or about 18,000 PER DAY in the summer)  

Hiking and exploring or shopping and the spa are worlds apart, and most people are prone to one or the other, so which are you?

We love to do easy to moderate hikes, and we like to hit the National Parks, etc.   Last trip one of the hikes we did was a little known easy 30 minute trail to the “Red Mountain”, about 25 miles north of Flagstaff.  It is a 1,000 foot volcanic cone, with a U shaped amphitheater surrounded by hoodoos and estimated age 750,000 years.   While the Grand Canyon is a must do, and impressive, I loved the thrill of standing at the bottom of this little ancient volcano  - just the wife and I.   The area is full of such thrills.

So what floats your boat?


----------



## Neesie (Oct 11, 2006)

*Definitely Sedona!*

Sedona is nick-named "The Grand Canyon's Little Sister".  Some people, myself included, feel Sedona is prettier. 

Another poster felt that there was nothing to do in Sedona.  There are jeep tours (not for the faint of heart!) no shortage of absolutely gorgeous hiking, shopping in small artsy type shops, lots of dining options, golf, even helicopter rides.  We did a helicopter ride there instead of the Grand Canyon.  Even our pilot preferred Sedona (he also flies the Grand Canyon) because of gorgeous red rock formations...the Grand Canyon is a flat horizon from up in the air.  There is a passenger train that leaves from nearby Clarksdale(?)  It was featured in a Marlboro promotion a couple years ago.  It takes you through canyons and areas that you would never see by car.  We spotted many eagles on that ride.  

The Tlapaque village (I'm sure I'm spelling that wrong) was built by a man over 40 years ago to look as though it were centuries old Guadalajara.  I'm not into shopping on vacation, but thoroughly enjoyed walking through this village.  Lots of fountains and Mexican tile.  Roses everywhere.  It also featured a tiny chapel where people have weddings with very small guest lists!

I've stayed at Sedona Springs (A++) Villas of Sedona (okay) and Arroyo Roble (liked very much).  

There are many places besides the Grand Canyon that you can venture to for a day.  Google "Jerome" and "Prescott" for starters.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------

